# Be careful when carping



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

This is for people who don't carp much (like me). The last thing you want to do is go running into the water to save a fishing pole. Either leave your bail open, or turn your drag way down (maybe more experienced have other suggestions). I slammed my right shin against a rock last friday trying to save my pole and have been either in bed or on the couch since(and don't see myself doing much for the next week). Don't let this happen to you.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

that must of sucked, i have had that happen to me when was using my long rod but luckly i use very low test line (i like a challenge landing the fish). hope you get better soon.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I would also like to add that if you have a baitrunner to make sure its turned on. Last fall while fishing below Pike Island I had a run and my baitrunner wasn't turned on. In an effort to grab it before it went in the water I slipped on a rock and got rock rash on my face...lol. Saved the pole and caught the fish but looked stupid with a scab on my face from my lip to my chin. I can laugh about it now but I wasn't real pleased at the time. Hope ya feel better soon.

Jake


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have seen a couple poles lost to carp one of my own and my father lost the other...my fathers took off like a shot there was no getting to it..mine was more stupidity on my own part and walking away from my pole fishing a quarry with huge carp in it and a softcraw as bait..couldnt help it though my buddy was catching LM walking around the quarry throwing spinnerbaits..I wanted to join in on the fun and thought by putting a few large rocks on my pole it would be safe( I was wrong) a hard lesson learned at the age of 17.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a rod holder that sticks in the ground with the bail closed. The carp tend to hook themselves. 
Saved my poles many times.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I can walk today!!!!!!! (very very slowly)


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

crawdiddy said:


> I can walk today!!!!!!! (very very slowly)


I have broken my shin before and know what you are going through, hell for sure. 

I have seen a small 3 pounder pull a friends pole damn near in the creek. I usually only fish 2 poles and they are right in front of me, when I see a bump or two in a row, my hands waiting to yank that carps teeth out, lol.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

crawdiddy said:


> This is for people who don't carp much (like me). The last thing you want to do is go running into the water to save a fishing pole. Either leave your bail open, or turn your drag way down (maybe more experienced have other suggestions). I slammed my right shin against a rock last friday trying to save my pole and have been either in bed or on the couch since(and don't see myself doing much for the next week). Don't let this happen to you.



drag is key when carping with lighter tackle, ya gotta have a smooth drag..i caught a few carp on an ultra light once..long long fight.hope ya feel better


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My dad and I have lost 3 or 4 poles to carp. You would think you would learn after the first one was taken. I now use baitclickers when I do carp or catfishing. Most of the time when I am going after carp I am bowfishing for them, so there is no chance of them getting away.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

after I shower there is still a 2 inch hole in my shin?!?! I managed to submerge my leg in the river yesterday- d'oh!. I think I have 3 more weeks before it is sealed. Just be careful out there and aware that stuff like this can happen.


----------



## leatherman66 (Aug 14, 2006)

I know what you fella's went thru, lol. I slipped on a rock and went swimming in sea-weed, look like the creature from the swamp, bruises and cuts all over. My fix was a pole holder made from 1 1/2" drain pipe, I used 2 hose clamps and a 2 foot of 1/2" re-bar. Goes thru the stones pretty good too. I just barely angle them when I hammer them in. Got the idea off the net some where.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

its healing but there is still a scab over the main part and I've lost some nerves around the whole area (feels funny/don't like to touch it)


----------

